# S Works SL4 Tarmac - 2013 MY Changes



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

I wondered if anyone can help with couple of question I have about the 2013 S Works SL4 Tarmac.

Comparing the details of the 2012 MY and 2013 MY, it appears Specialized have increased the length of the head tube on a 56cm frame by 10mm from 160mm to 170mm. Is this right, or is it an error on Specialized's website?

Also, for 2013 the site says, the BB bearings are now Ceramic Speed, where as last year they were just 'ceramic'. Were the 2012 BB bearings also Ceramic Speed, or have they switched for this year?

Finally, will the full Di2 built model have an internal battery, as I couldn't see one mounted externally in the photos.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Believe the jury is out on the Sworks BB until somebody takes one apart. Specialized description of the BB...still delrin?...integrated bearings versus loose bearings...is a bit of a mystery with no explanation I have read anywhere yet.
As to head tube length...maybe they are playing musical chairs and increased head tube length. Believe last year they had decreased it. Did you check the geometry charts for different Tarmac models like the Pro or Expert for comparison?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd be surprised if the geo of the SL4 changed from 2012 to 2013. They introduced the SL4 for 2012 and usually they get two model years out of the molds. Now I do recall that they changed the head tube length on the larger sizes from 2011 to 2012, and 10mm on the 56 sounds about right. I wouldn't rely 100% on the website data either, especially early in the model year. You might want to visit your LBS with a tape measure and check a 2012 for yourself and ask them about the 2013. I'd be a little surprised if they did something about the Di2 battery (though they really should), maybe that is artistic license?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, if I were planning to buy a Di2 bike this year, I'd really want to make sure that it is the new 11 speed version.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

From the looks of things, I believe all the DA di2's will be the new 11speed version. 
Unless of course this is a huge typo on the specialized website. 





ukbloke said:


> Oh, if I were planning to buy a Di2 bike this year, I'd really want to make sure that it is the new 11 speed version.


----------



## CeramicSpeed (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi -
I can confirm that the 2013 Specialized S-Works road bikes use CeramicSpeed bearings.

Martin Banke
CeramicSpeed


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

CeramicSpeed said:


> Hi -
> I can confirm that the 2013 Specialized S-Works road bikes use CeramicSpeed bearings.
> 
> Martin Banke
> CeramicSpeed


Welcome to the forum Martin.
Since you supply the bearings for the 2013 S-works bikes can you comment on how they are 'integrated' per the description on Specialized website? Are the bearings pressed into dedicated cups as separate from the bearing outer race?...or outer race bonded to a cup sized as a press fit to the 46mm ID hole in carbon shell and sold as a subassembly?...and if so, what is the cup material...presuming it is delrin?
Thanks
PS: are the bearings a hybrid?...with ceramic balls and steel races?


----------



## CeramicSpeed (Sep 13, 2012)

CeramicSpeed only supply the bearings (hybrid bearings handmade in Denmark). The bearings are fitted in delrin cups. For more details about the installation I prefer if someone from Specialized could comment on this.


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Martin,

Many thanks for your post and all the more reason to opt for the 2013 over 2012 model.

On a slightly different matter, are the exisiting Ceramic Speed jockey wheels for Shimano drivetrains compatible with the new 11 speed Dura Ace set up? Or will you be releasing a new version in due course?


----------



## CeramicSpeed (Sep 13, 2012)

Some of our pro teams and athletes are currently testing both our 10s Shimano and 11s Campy pulleys on the new 11s Shimano group. So far it actually seems that both the 10s and 11s pulleys works with the 11s group. We will come with an official statement about this when the testing is finalized but I wouldn't be afraid of using the existing 10s version.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd imagine the jockey wheels would remain unchanged as long as the chain links are the same size from 10s to 11s.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

the geometry listed on Specialized's new website for the SL4's is incorrect. my LBS verified with Specialized that there is an error. (Why the wrong info is still up there 3 weeks later is a mystery...)

I have the 58 cm SL4 from 2012 & just received the 58 cm 2013 SL4. The head tubes are the same - 190 mm.

Those SL4 geometry figures on Specialized's website appear to be from the 2011 frame models...

Call your LBS before ordering to confirm.



neil_79 said:


> Comparing the details of the 2012 MY and 2013 MY, it appears Specialized have increased the length of the head tube on a 56cm frame by 10mm from 160mm to 170mm. Is this right, or is it an error on Specialized's website?


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Many thanks for confirming. I also got an email back from Specialized confirming that the measurements on the website are incorrect and that there has been no change between 2012 and 2013 in terms of geometary.


----------



## Sage.::CycleWorldBikes::. (Sep 27, 2012)

*Sl4 question*

I have a s-works sl-4 frame set that comes with bearings and cups but I want to install my rotor 3d crank using those bearing kit supplied by specialized. Compatable?


----------



## Sage.::CycleWorldBikes::. (Sep 27, 2012)

Sage.::CycleWorldBikes::. said:


> I have a s-works sl-4 frame set that comes with bearings and cups but I want to install my rotor 3d crank using those bearing kit supplied by specialized. Compatable?


----------

